# The car parks lagos



## clusk (Jun 10, 2009)

at last they are open but not quite finished


----------



## paulmanning (Aug 3, 2009)

*Lagos Car Park*



clusk said:


> at last they are open but not quite finished
> 
> YouTube - Lagos Algarve Portugal New Avienda Car park


Can't wait to see what an underwater car park will be like. 

As I understand it, a lot of the promenade is reclaimed land and the wall at the back of the new underground carpark was the original sea wall. 

Will I have to insure my car for Third Party, Fire, Theft and Flood? :eyebrows:


----------



## davepollock (May 11, 2010)

Underground car park is open, entrance ramp is a bit narrow and steep but as car parks go it's very nice !! You have to take your ticket to a desk at the bottom of the ramp to pay an attendant - normally easily recognised as scuba gear is the standard uniform. Ground level roof of carpark is not yet finished and looks intriguing - we are not back until late September so will have to wait.
Whilst on the subject on Lagos, does anyone know the name/email for the woodburning stove shop next door to the new town hall.
Regards
Dave Pollock


----------

